# Sublimation blanks supplier beanies and balaclava



## ezeloCreative (Nov 4, 2010)

Hello,
I have been searching the forums and could not find any leads on suppliers of blank white polyester beanies and balaclavas that would be suitable for dye sublimation and winter sports.

Does any one have any sources to share before I start talking to manufactures about producing product.

All the info on this site and the dye sublimation section has been a great help with my new adventure into dye-sub.

Thanks'
-s


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

With Fabric you only need Polyester material. So if you can find a supplier that uses 100% Polyester Beanies or Caps you should be okay. 

Have you tried all the Suppliers listed on the Preferred list on the left side of this site?


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

mycustomlogo said:


> Hello
> 
> Check out Wholesale Beanies


Cool find - thanks. Micro fleece beanies shoud print incredibly well. Maybe a great opportunity for someone wanting to venture into cut and sew without the need for wide format. A total custom beanie would be over the top cool.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Does Sublimation need to be 100% Poly or very close?


----------

